# SGA vs IUGR



## celeos@texaschildrens.org (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi.

Could someone please tell me what the difference is between SGA (small for gestational age) and IUGR (intrauterine growth retardation)?  Also, could you please give the diagnosis codes for both of these?

Thank you.


----------



## MJ4ever (Feb 29, 2012)

3M came up with the same code for both descriptions:

This is what 3M came up with for 

656.53 Poor fetal growth 
Includes:
Light for dates
Placental insufficiency
Small-for-dates

Hope this helps


----------



## celeos@texaschildrens.org (Mar 1, 2012)

It does.  Thank you so much.


----------

